# tudo & todo



## Gabriel Hernandez

Por favor necesito que alguien me ayude con estas palabras.

Espalhadas

¿Cuado se usa"tudo"? y ¿Cuando se usa "todo"?

Obrigado


----------



## PoçoDeIgnorância

Uma outra _thread_ discutiu este tema recentemente (Diferencia entre tudo y todo).

Até,


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Oi Grabriel, oi de novo menino!

Bom acho que você só incluiu-se à lista de foreros com essa confusão, não tenha medo, é simples. Olhe aqui outras discusões que me ajudaram muito quando chegei ao fórum:

tudo vs todo.
tudo e todo. Esse o fiz eu quando chegei. Olhe o segundo post feito pela Vanda, aí no final há outros links e são muito bons.
Tudo e todo.

Melhor impossível.

Já bons foreros falaram disso para nós. Curta.

Beijos, até mais.

E.P.


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Como hispano-hablante que aprende portugués, ésa es una de de las dudas más usuales. Yo misma la pregunté centenas de veces y después de muchas explicaciones, creo que al final logré entenderla...
là vai a explicação: 
Tudo: es como el total de algo pequeño. 
Ejemplo: Comeste tudo?
 
Y todo es como el total de un universo:
Ejemplo:
Sim, comí a sopa toda.
 
Estive todo o dia a trabalhar (para os portugueses)
Estive todo o dia trabalhando (para os brasileiros)
 
Sé que para nuestra cabeza hispano-parlante es realmente difícil distinguir entre una y otra palabra, sin embargo en la charla cotidiana logras finalmente saber cuando usar una palabra o la otra. 
Ahora, si no vives o convives con personas de habla portuguesa, no lo lograrás y no me parece que sea tan grave, con cualquiera de las dos palabras que uses serás entendido. Pero como consejo, prefiere usar todo a tudo, si no logras distinguir cuando aplicar una u otra.
 
Espero que te sirva


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Bem-vinda ao fórum português-espanhol, Mujerdeblanco.


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Bem-vinda ao fórum português-espanhol, Mujerdeblanco.


Muito obrigado, menina!


----------



## A Lenda

*Todo* es variavel en genero y numero. Y siempre viene con un sustantivo que define qué *TODO *es esse. Ejemplo: 
-Comi *todo* o pão (pão define que todo es este).
-Comprei um kilo de uva, mas nem *todas*(uvas) estavam boas

*Tudo* es indefinido. Cuando te refieras a una cosa indeterminada, en general, sin especificar. Ejemplo: 
-Vi *tudo *y no compré nada (la pregunta que tienes que hacer es: Que es lo que viste? Si no hay una resposta concreta,un sustantivo, entonces usas *tudo*).
-comi *tudo *(que *tudo *é esse?). Se  especificas que *tudo* es ese, entonces tienes que usar *Todo*. Ejemplo: Comi *toda* a comida, *toda* a uva, *todas* maçãs, *todo* o sanduiche...


----------



## willy2008

Gabriel Hernandez said:


> Por favor necesito que alguien me ayude con estas palabras.
> 
> Espalhadas
> 
> ¿Cuado se usa"tudo"? y ¿Cuando se usa "todo"?
> 
> Obrigado


 Si te sirve yo tengo un truco que me enseño un amigo brasilero,tudo se usa solamente cuando lo  podes cambiar la palabra por nada.
*Tudo bem- nada bem*
*eu comi tudo- eu não comi nada*.Si no tiene sentido la frase cuando cambias *tudo* por *nada,* debes poner todo
Y por supuesto en femenino siempre *toda* (no existe tuda)al igual que los plurales, *todas, todos*(no existe tudos)
Espero te sirva, a mi me ayudo muchisimo.


----------



## Tomby

willy2008 said:


> Si te sirve yo tengo un truco que me enseño un amigo brasilero,tudo se usa solamente cuando lo podes cambiar la palabra por nada.
> *Tudo bem- nada bem*
> *eu comi tudo- eu não comi nada*.Si no tiene sentido la frase cuando cambias *tudo* por *nada,* debes poner todo
> Y por supuesto en femenino siempre *toda* (no existe tuda)al igual que los plurales, *todas, todos*(no existe tudos)
> Espero te sirva, a mi me ayudo muchisimo.


A mí me sirve de mucho. El _tudo_ y el _todo_ es un tema que no acabo de entender del todo. A ver si con este truco lo puedo rematar.
¡Gracias!
TT.


----------



## airosa

También tengo una pregunta relacionada con este tema.

¿Cómo traducir al portugués "_todo lo posible_"? Es curioso, pero en la red hay de todo )): "tudo o possível", "todo o possível" y hasta "tudo possível" con el mismo significado (_Vamos fazer tudo possível para ganhar a partida._) Después encontré esta explicación.  ¿Resulta que la traducción correcta será "_todos os possíveis_"? ¿Nunca la usan en singular?


----------



## Mangato

Tudo es el indefinido y no tiene plural. Realmente el ejemplo es complejo. Hay quien opina que en la frase se eliden las acciones y entonces se utilizaría todo o todos egun la concordancia.

Pero si se toma como indefinido, a mi me suena que se utilizará tudo que no tiene plural. 

Ele fez todos os (esforços) possiveis 
Ele fez tudo o possível.

Espera a opiniones más autorizadas, porque la mía está muy influida por el español


----------



## Tomby

Siguiendo el ejemplo que nos ofrece Lenda:


A Lenda said:


> *Tudo* es indefinido. Cuando te refieras a una cosa indeterminada, en general, sin especificar. Ejemplo:
> -Vi *tudo *y no compré nada...


... yo me inclino por decir "_tudo o possível_", pero observo en tu _link_ que es incorrecto, que lo correcto es decir «_tudo o que foi/é possível_». Intentaré acordarme en lo sucesivo.
Airosa, dices que:


> ¿Resulta que la traducción correcta será "_todos os possíveis_"? ¿Nunca la usan en singular?


Yo entiendo que "_todos os possíveis_" se utiliza cuando se omite o se sobrentiende el nombre en plural, en este caso "_esforços_".
¡Felicidades por tu portugués y español!
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> Tudo es el indefinido y no tiene plural. Realmente el ejemplo es complejo. Hay quien opina que en la frase se eliden las acciones y entonces se utilizaría todo o todos egun la concordancia.
> 
> Pero si se toma como indefinido, a mi me suena que se utilizará tudo que no tiene plural.
> 
> Ele fez todos os (esforços) possiveis
> Ele fez tudo o possível.
> 
> Espera a opiniones más autorizadas, porque la mía está muy influida por el español


Em Portugal dizemos:
1 - Ele fez todos os possíveis, ou seja todas as coisas que era possível 
fazer
2 - Ele fez tudo o possível não é correcto. Mas podemos dizer com toda a correcção: ele fez tudo o que era possível.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> Em Portugal dizemos:
> 1 - Ele fez todos os possíveis, ou seja todas as coisas que era possível
> fazer
> 2 - Ele fez tudo o possível não é correcto. Mas podemos dizer com toda a correcção: ele fez tudo o que era possível.
> Cumprimentos


 
Obrigado


----------



## airosa

Naticruz, muito obrigada também por sua resposta concisa e clara.


----------

